# Ultra Trek Pfd



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

I received my Ultra Trek pfd from Adelaide Canoe Works ($140 delivered any where in Oz) after ordering it last Wednesday night ! 

What I would like to know from other owners, is what attaches to the square gizmo in front of the left shoulder ?

Cheers Mike


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdSGsTIAABRXgAAQQIWAIBQAP+/eoCAAlUNTKbUNqaYjJoMQaJp6qeJN6p5Gp6RtTJEKK88LyOBTO9/kmaq4uh17lnQExelRbZJiJ2yTrbDWJEHU1VTJGwvSv2nsoyo8ZgKVhoLTrGFxMmPiDjV7zcsdK4MEIegRh37huJUWFshZ2BaSQ8+qJ3qWOJQ2lm9zzUiDnhyIDBh2TOfxdyRThQkNSGsTIA==


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks Red,
I imagine if it is the base for a snap on unit, it would hold on pretty well with 4 sides   
Maybe I should design a stubby holder :lol: as long as I can release it when required :lol: :lol: 
then again I could use a straw

Cheers Mike


----------



## couchy (Jan 24, 2007)

GPS etc etc


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

That's a good PFD at a great price (for WA) Mike.

I've lost your phone number Mike, so could you PM me with it please?
Or text/call me on 0417 981644

Dave.


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Thats why I gave their name - Googled it - they were prompt 2!
Number pm'd
Cheers Mike


----------

